# Buddy!!!



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Nine-year-old Buddy came to Rescue when his owners could no longer afford to care for him. They were on the verge of losing their home and needed to find a stable situation for Buddy, whom they had owned since he was a puppy. Buddy was described as “a love” and, despite his 80-plus pounds, was convinced he was a lapdog. His only bad habits were raiding the bathroom trash so he could tear apart tissues, stealing socks, and chasing squirrels.
Buddy was given a complete senior work-up and was found to be a healthy boy except for a touch of hip dysplasia. He had a couple of benign lumps removed and was soon ready to be adopted. While he was waiting for his new family, Buddy loved to hang out in the home simulation room where he could get pats and belly rubs. He loved the toy box, but was a shredder of stuffed animals! He also enjoyed the large play yards where he could gallop like a horse!
Repeat adopters were invited to meet Buddy and they loved his sweet and affectionate personality. Since going home, Buddy has lived up to his lapdog reputation. He has also met his adopters’ grandchildren and been for a visit to his new vet. So far he is taking his new life all in stride.
Amazingly, Buddy has decided to pay it forward and turned into a rescuer himself! Very early one morning, while it was still dark, Buddy went for a walk with his adopter. There had been a storm the night before. Buddy kept pulling toward a nearby marsh creek. His adopter looked, but didn’t see anything, so he continued his walk with Buddy. On the way back, Buddy again insisted on going over to the creek. Using a flashlight, his adopter took one more look to see what Buddy was so worked up about. There, in a pool within the creek, was a dolphin stranded by the ebbing tide! Together with a neighbor and a stranding network already at work nearby, they were able to get the dolphin into a large trailer already holding two of its comrades. If not for Buddy, no one may ever have found the dolphin until it was too late. Thanks to Buddy, however, the dolphin was able to be released back into the ocean that same day! Good boy, Buddy!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I fell in love with him immediately! What a handsome dog!!!!!! This is such a special story  I am so happy that you shared it! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

LOVE this story! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy is beautiful and truly amazing saving the Dolphin. What a wonderful story and an awesome boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WTG Buddy!!!!! A big thank you to all who helped this special boy.


----------

